# Time to Vote, February Pic of the Month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,17882.0.html
you know the rules folks, no voting for your own pic ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So many great entries... Always so hard to decide!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

bump..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wow! close this month, but einspanner pips it, well done einspanner and Scout, is this 2nd or 3rd time now?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That was close! I shouldn't have won this round. My money was on Getsome or Ottosmama. Scout and I will be taking a break from the photo comp. for a while. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Well done einspanner, you got my vote..............I have now given up even trying to get a vote for my Darcy in the comp.. :-\


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Darcy1311 said:


> Well done einspanner, you got my vote..............I have now given up even trying to get a vote for my Darcy in the comp.. :-\


Don't give up, Rob! Keep practicing with that fancy new camera you have and you'll be bound to get a winner. You've got one beautiful model to work with.


----------

